# Fixing stone chips?



## LewisJS (Jan 15, 2014)

Unfortunately no matter how or where I drive I seem to keep getting stone chips :? 
I'm thinking about buying a colour coded touch up pen, but keep hearing bad reviews,
I've attached a couple of pictures hopefully someone with a bit of experience can offer me some advice


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Very strange places to get stone chips :? But you can get some great results with touch up pens


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Where would you buy a touch up pen from ?


----------



## de coco (Dec 27, 2013)

Do a quick search for stonechips on detailing world mate there are some brilliant guides on there on how to remove stonechips using a touch up to the point you wouldn't even know they where there, bit of a tricky area being right on the edge of a panel/spoiler  ... I've done a few but I wouldn't want to advise just incase anything goes wrong and then I feel responsible haha  probably best you follow a guide on that site.

I'd link you directly but i'm not sure if i'm allowed to post links! well worth a look though! My grammar is awful :/ lol


----------



## nicksttv6 (Aug 25, 2011)

stone chip repair guide from DW

link-
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/s ... hp?t=20127

nick.


----------



## nicksttv6 (Aug 25, 2011)

mullum said:


> Where would you buy a touch up pen from ?


dealers will supply pen just go with the colour code 
nick.


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Cheers, any idea what sort of price they are ?


----------



## nicksttv6 (Aug 25, 2011)

mullum said:


> Cheers, any idea what sort of price they are ?


it was a while back think i payed around a tenner, for 9ml paint & 9ml laquer 
nick.


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Was expecting worse tbh. 
Thanks again.


----------



## J•RED (Feb 10, 2013)

When I enquired at audi recently I think it was now £12 for a touch up pen.


----------



## Peeunit (May 22, 2013)

As per that detailing world "How To"

Stick a bit of colour in the chip
Let it dry
Stick LOADS of laquer in it
Let it dry
Flat it back so its all level
Buff it up

You'll be laughing. I got the colour and laquer kit from Audi for about £8 I think.


----------



## carrock (Mar 17, 2011)

Peeunit said:


> Stick LOADS of laquer in it


Yes. I think the actual layer of paint is a few thou thick- certainly less than 0.5mm. whereas the clear coat is typically 2mm factory and a bit more aftermarket..so for one brush stroke coat with a touch up to fill the base colour in, it will need at least 5 coats of lacquer


----------



## redhoTT225 (Nov 8, 2013)

Have you seen this? I am about to give it a go

Mike

http://www.chipex.co.uk/


----------



## Trossuk (Mar 16, 2014)

I saw that one too. Looks too good to be true. Has anyone tried it at all? Dakota grey pear effect. Damn those stone chips...


----------

